# Pics from collecting in Uruguay (load warning!)



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Crenicichla scottii

















G. gymnogenys









Type locality: Aguas Blancas









G. gymnogenys

















Type locality: Arroyo Camponero Grande









G. labiatus









G. gymnogenys









Austrloheros cf. facetus male









female









C. saxatilis









female C. punctata in breeding color









Type Locality: Arroyo el Tigre









C. saxatilis female (I brought this pair home  )
















male

















G. gymnogenys









Type locality: Arroyo India Muerta








All the saxatilis pairs came form here









G. ex-meridionalis








C. scottii
















pair









Type locality: Arroyo Sarandi (Canelones)









Loricaria sp.
















C. punctata female









G. gymnogenys









Type locatlity: Laguna de Arnaud









G. labiatus








female








C. punctata 








C. saxatilis








Type locality: Arroyo Las Pavas (Salamanca)









G. rhabdotus (the true one)








H. malabaricus








Type locality: a ditch


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

The Messiah returns. 

[email protected] 

Comments later. Work now.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

nice i can't wait till my punctata gets that big


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great pics. Had to be an awesome trip. Way to make us all jealous. LOL


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread! Oh. I just scrolled up and noticed that it was posted just a few hours ago. That would explain it! The pictures are wonderful.


----------



## senso (Jun 2, 2005)

Ed

Great looking fish, and we know you have probably 10x more great shots to share.

As a matter of interest, how many of these fish did you bring back and how many have you kept for yourself

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing.

Curious if you found any Cories?

...Bill


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow awesome! I would love to go collecting! :thumb:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ed,

Great photos!!!

Where do I start.

Well it would be good if you could tell us some what about your trip. And of course I would love some more photos of the G. ex-meridionalis and G. rhabdotus if you have any. :drooling:

Did you bring home the pair of Austrloheros cf. facetus?

The C. saxatilis female your brought home, does the distended and red coloured belly indicate a gravid/ready to spawn female?

Are those eggs on the throat/abdomen of the Loricaria sp.? Interesting that they would carry thier eggs, instead of laying them in a hollow or on the substrate.

Is the H. malabaricus a Hoplias malabaricus, i.e Wolf Fish? Google images are one mean looking feesh, similar to a chunky snakehead.  Hope you left it behind. :?

And finally, more photos of everything mate!!! :lol:


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

senso... I brought back _C. saxatilis_, _C. scottii_, _C. punctata_, _G_. ex-_meridionalis_, _G. gymnogenys_, _Australoheros_, _G. labiatus_, and a large _Hypostomus_ pleco. I plan to keep two pairs of pike, some Australoheros as dithers, and three groups of Gymnos.

Bill... The water was very high, so we didn't find too many _Corydoras_ this year, maybe 25-30. Last year we found 100+. I haven't organized the non-cichlid photos yet, but we found _C. paleatus_ and _C. longipinnis_. This is the only Corydoras pic I've processed so far...









Lots of pike food, I mean... tetra, livebearers, and invertebrates too









































































From Arroyo Valentin (tributary to Rio Yi)


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

What! You didn't bring back G. rhabdotus? sheesh.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey Peter,

Yeah the _Hoplias malabaricus_ is the wolf fish, they also have an undescribed species as well as _Hoplias lacerdae_. I didn't bring any of those home. Yeah, the _Loricaria_ are carrying their eggs, we seined at least 30 that large in the banks of Laguna de Arnaud, and 4-5 had eggs. Yes that female _C. saxatilis_ was ready to breed, we caught her and the male in a trap together, I brought both of them home. We caught three pairs like that, in the vegetation, in water around 2 feet deep. Thats also the pair of _Australoheros_ cf. f_acetus_ I brought home, from Arroyo el Tigre, I also brought a pair of _A_. n.sp. "Local" and _A_. n.sp. "Red Ceibal". You know I have plenty of pictures of the ex-_meridionalis_ and _rhabdotus_  ...

G. ex-meridionalis "Sarandi"








G. ex-meridionalis "Laguna de Arnaud"








G. ex-meridionalis "Arroyo Valentin"








G. rhabdotus "Velazquez"


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanx for the photo's Ed. :thumb:

So how big is your fishroom now? Have you got a fish shed yet? :lol:


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh cielos.  

Edward impressive photos, I enjoyed. :wink:

Thanks,

Rafael.


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Edward. :wink:

Your Loricaria in my point of view, perhaps it is an _Loricariichthys anus_ (I am not a specialist in _Siluriformes_), but its presence is confirmed in Uruguay, southern Brazil ... :roll:

http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Species ... p?id=50667

Rafael. :thumb:


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi again. 

A friend (a cat fish lover)  ask me if do you have a photo where the "disc" mouth and ventral area can see.

Rafael.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Raphael,

Thanks for the I.D., I don't know much about catfishes, I will ask Felipe Cantera. And of course, I have more pictures...

























and a _Hypostomus_ sp. from Velazquez, department of Rocha. 
























I caught it with a cast net from here...


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

great shots! thanks so much for sharing, I love collecting threads and hope to one day go collecting myself.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

*curses and shakes fist at the young bucks that can go a collecting themselves and mutters, tries to find something nice to say*

That female sax-type pike is very very nice. :lol:


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Ed... Looks like you had a fantastic collecting adventure... the pics of course are also great. We had a moving adventure and are now in Conn and it's snowing... oh well that's what fireplaces and wine are for right haha.. Thanks for sharing the adventure and hopefully others to come... Sue


----------



## skillful84 (Dec 6, 2009)

awesome pictures thanks for sharing! Looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

DeadFishFloating said:


> So how big is your fishroom now? Have you got a fish shed yet?


 :lol: I need a shed, that's for sure. The "room" didn't workout like I had hoped, too much weight, so I have tanks all over the house like before the move.



dwarfpike said:


> *curses and shakes fist at the young bucks that can go a collecting themselves and mutters, tries to find something nice to say*
> 
> That female sax-type pike is very very nice


 :lol: Yeah, the saxatilis pair are my favorite from the whole trip

F8LBITEva, DiscusQueen, skillful84... thanks!

Some pictures from QT (sorry for the dirty glass, I'm still doing water changes on all the QT tanks everyday, so I don't clean the glass)...

G. ex-meridionalis "sarandi"









The C. punctata "blue 33" and C. scottii have already figured out where food comes from









C. punctata "el tigre"









and my favorites, C. saxatilis "Arroyo India Muerta". The male was courting yesterday, and today the female was displaying, I put a pipe in their QT tank just in case they get in the mood. Tank conditions are 58Âº and TDS: 35, pH 6.6


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great fish Ed. The sax are nice, but for me it is the punctata that are the best pickups.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

nice! i like the punctata "el tigre"


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a great trip, thanks for sharing the pics, and congrats on the pickups.


----------

